# JOGL + Multithreading



## shadow (30. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

ich benutze JOGL in einem Spieleprojekt und habe hier nun ein Problem mit Multithreading.

Ich möchte eine Ladeanimation anzeigen (z. B. animierte Sanduhr) und im Hintergrund beispielsweise ein PNG als Textur laden. Dieses "im Hintergrund" bedeutet für mich, dass ich einen neuen Thread erzeuge und dort die Textur erstellen möchte. Sobald ich allerdings in meinem Fall *TextureIO.newTexture();* aufrufe, bekomme ich eine Exception, dass in diesem Thread kein GL context verfügbar ist. Stimmt! Der Context ist in einem anderen Thread. Nur wie kriege ich das jetzt trotzdem hin? 

Ich hab schon probiert, einen neuen Context zu erzeugen. Auch Doku und sonstige Google-Literatur hat mir leider noch nicht weitergeholfen...

MfG!
Stefan


----------



## Marco13 (30. Dez 2008)

Hab' mich zwar noch nicht speziell mit JOGL+Multithreading beschäftigt, aber... wenn du ein compilierbares Beispiel posten würdest, wo der Fehler auftritt, würd' ich mir's zumindest mal näher ansehen....


----------



## shadow (30. Dez 2008)

Ja das stimmt, ein Beispiel wäre hier gut gewesen.

Mittlerweilen hab ich hier gelesen

http://www.javagaming.org/index.php/topic,18229.0.html

dass das was ich möchte, gar nicht ohne weiteres möglich ist und deswegen steige ich mit meinem projekt jetzt auf Java2D um.

Danke trotzdem für die Hilfsbereitschaft!


----------

